# Solenoids



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I've seen alot of different things used as solenoids and don't know what to use. I don't get what you hook the split extension cord up to once its plugged into the solenoid. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lets start with what you want you want to do first.
What's the scare?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

also - another first things first question - what kind are you using? commercial or hacked sprinkler/washing machine valve?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

You hook the other end of the extension cord comin from the solenoid to what ever voltage is needed. 12 volt wall wart, 24 volt wall wart, 120 outlet, etc.

More info would help too


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It's true , you have to start with the basics. What type of prop are you going for and what type of valve are you going to use? Certain valves are better for certain applications.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm really sorry for the lack of information. Well.... I'm looking to build a corpse that comes down from the celling, a pop up, and an ankle tickler. I've looked at washer valves which look like they would be the easiest but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

so do you want to go the hacked route? like with store bought stuff locally? if so, we can direct you to several sights that have information on how to rig up both the washing machine one and the sprinkler one - ive never had the best luck trying to find the washing machine one - but the sprinkler valves usually ran me about 12-15

riley


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, hacked is what I will go with. I know for the hacked ones you have to run an extension cord into it, would it work to then hook up the male end in a sensor light?


----------



## Ravenscroft (Jun 7, 2007)

Anybody know of a place were I can get 2-way solenoid manifolds? I was thinking of a new project and I need to shoot air out of a bunch of holes. I know I can use 2-way considering the air doesn't need to actuate anything. I was just thinking of a manifold just to keep things organized I don't want 10 individual solenoids just sitting on the back of my wall.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

ebay


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been using washing machine valves (and they've worked great)but I want to go to 24v so I can use a keybanger and not have to do relays...

Will this valve work...

Rain Bird Automatic In-Line Sprinkler Valve
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1278529

Thanks in advance.

Dennis


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

these little puppies are awesome - i use this exact valve on many of my props - easy - good air flow - decent price - id buy several if you plan on making multiple props - just hook your wires up and its plug and play - riley


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info...

I ordered 2 from LOWES online. Ebay had some of the one's that, for lack of a name, U- shaped...I like this one straight in and out. Going to pick them up today.

Both of these will go into my toxic barrel spitter guy...one to raise him up the other to make him spit (thanks to Procrastinators info)...water involved so I wanted to stay away from 110...lol.

Thanks again,

Dennis


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Ravenscroft said:


> Anybody know of a place were I can get 2-way solenoid manifolds? I was thinking of a new project and I need to shoot air out of a bunch of holes. I know I can use 2-way considering the air doesn't need to actuate anything. I was just thinking of a manifold just to keep things organized I don't want 10 individual solenoids just sitting on the back of my wall.


I have never seen 2 way solenoid manifolds but you could always use 3 way valves. If there is no stored pressure the exhaust port will just sit there unused.

These are my favorite to use http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_36_62&products_id=76 with a http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_36_67&products_id=114 and a http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_36_67&products_id=112 and 2 of http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_36_67&products_id=117


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Gadget, I enjoyed your lectures at the IS.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks. Sorry I had to cut the second one short. Let me know if you ever need any help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks. I will, and I will! heh


----------



## BCat (Jun 9, 2007)

*Solenoid valves*

You can buy groups of used pneumatic solenoid valves for very little money on eBay. These are generally 24 volt.

-Brian


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I agree on ebay, just takes time and patience but they do have a lot of 110 volt also.


----------



## Ravenscroft (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will keep my eye on ebay for those valves. I was hoping to find a manifold but I don't think I will be able to. Oh well my back wall will be full of tubes and solenoids, hopefully I will be able to keep it organized.


----------

